# Coolest redfish I've seen



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Oct 30, 2016)

74 spots per side. Not only is that wild but numerically symmetrical


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2016)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## dawg (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome!W


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes sir and a heck of a Red at that! Congrats!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Nov 1, 2016)

The woman who caught it is due in less than two weeks


----------



## Surfmonster (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautiful Red!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Poo Bear (Nov 2, 2016)

*congrats to the mom and dad!*



Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> The woman who caught it is due in less than two weeks


Best wishes to the expecting mom! I have a picture of my wife when she was very pregnant with our first child. We went bass fishing in a farm pond and absolutely tore up a fine mess of 2-3 lb. bass. We took them home and ate them. That was 32 years ago...these days I would release most of them.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 2, 2016)

Cool fish for sure!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Nov 2, 2016)

looks like he'd win the Spot tourney in Jax


----------



## sea trout (Nov 2, 2016)

Holy smokes that's an awesome red drum dude!!!!!!


----------

